# my Tivo is not a happy one



## mrice0107 (Aug 19, 2002)

hi can any one help please, I have a auk seres 1 auk 10 and recently up graded my tivo.
With a 200 gig hd with the updated software to 2.5.5.a so it will read the recording length, can anyone let me know why when I put the old hd's yes there are 2 of then back in my Tivo 15 gig and 40 gig it just says starting up how long do I let this do it as my upgrade seems not to be working to well, every time it makes its daily call the program data does not change the date to lets say it says 8 oct, when it does its daily call the Unable guide changes date but the 8oct den not, so when the date draws closer my Tivo tells me there is only 6 days left of data and to make daily call now, when I do it does not change so I have to go through to whole set up process every time, I got the up date and drive whit the kernel on from a guy from ebay and what a surprise not I cant get in touch with him seams he has left the planet. Thanks Im not very good with letter writing so Im sorry about this please don't respond to this if you don't have anything to help me with my problem Im sure you can work out what Im trying to say here thanks 

__________________
Marcus Ahluwalia


----------



## redav (Mar 10, 2004)

Hey

I don't think having 2.5.5a fixes anything but the fast txt problem. 
If you put your 200Gb back in your Tivo and let it boot up. Go into Messages and Setup and pick System Information. You'll see a line that says software version has this changed to just 2.5.5? If there is no "a" after it then that could well be the problem. Reverting back or forward on drives over 120Gb cream crackered the Kernel!


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

First of all, why did you order version 2.5.5a? If you weren't having problems with your TV going crazy then you didn't need it.

As for buying drives from eBay - who was the seller? Not all eBay sellers are made equal and you sometimes _only_ get what you pay for I'm afraid 

It sounds like your TiVo has attempted to download a "upgrade" to version 2.5.5 - which is what it should have - but as it will never *down*grade to an older version it has failed and just says "pending restart" every night without ever downloading any new guide data.

I know how to fix this without re-imaging your drive, but it's pretty tricky - so unless you have a network card for your TiVo and broadband and are happy to let me remote into your PC to tinker with your TiVo via telnet then please PM me and I'll send you details of where to send your drive to get it fixed - not for free, I'm afraid, but then what is ever free that's worth having...


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

Could also be no swap file as that produces a running TiVo but unable to index the guide data.


----------



## mrice0107 (Aug 19, 2002)

hia mate thanks for the advice i have sent the 300 gig hd back to the person i got it from and he is going to re do it with 2.5.5 for me there was some confusion in the first place when i told him which software version i first had because the first up grade from some one else got it wrong i expencive mistake


----------

